# teacup agility



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anyone here tried teacup agility? I think it sounds fun, and there's a trial near me NEXT WEEKEND, so it may just turn out to be Shama's first agility trial. A one-day package consists of three standard rounds and two games (Full House and Time Warp).

Teacup Dogs Agility Association


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not a fan of teacup dogs . They are not healthy.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, but I'm not asking about teacup dogs. From Wikipedia . . .

_The Teacup Dogs Agility Association is an organization established to provide a dog agility competition venue for dogs of small stature without regard to breed or pedigree; and to encourage course challenges that are comparable to the course challenges which face large dog handlers in other popular venues.

Obstacles are scaled down to a size more appropriate to the smaller dogs. Jump heights will be set in a range from 4" to 16", with adjustments for long-backed, short-legged, and veteran dogs.

Participation in the TDAA is limited to small dogs, measuring no more than 20". There is no restriction on account of breed or pedigree._

I like the idea of scaling down the obstacles for smaller dogs. I'm guessing, but I'm not sure, that the length of the courses might be shorter too. Right now, Shama runs the same agility course as a Great Dane. Her A-frame is six inches shorter, but I think everything else about the course is the same for all sizes of dog.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ok but I think they should rename their organization. JMO


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Kosmo would like to see Shama run in teacup agility.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That sounds fun, let us know how it goes.


----------



## PacoPal (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey! 

Paco and I have actually not competed in TDAA, but I have a good agility friend who is SUPER active in TDAA. She's a judge, and she runs shows around here ALL the time. We were actually going to go to our first one a few weeks ago, but I had a nastttyyyy sinus infection and it was a cold and miserable day that I just didn't make it! 

I love the idea of the smaller equipment, and I really think its a great idea, especially for Shama's first show! From what I've heard from my friend, they are really fun, and the environment is much more laid back than AKC/USDAA. 

If you have any questions, let me know and I'll ask her-- she's SO nice and loves to help newcomers to agility-- and I think that's generally the case with alot of the people who run TDAA. 

Let us know if you do decide to run, and how it goes


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> ok but I think they should rename their organization. JMO


Haha! Not likely to rename... they've been around for a while. They didn't use "Toy Dog" because there are breeds that are the right size that are not "toy" breeds... Like Bichons, a number of terriers and Mini Doxies. (though we could get in another discussion about whether THAT breed should run in agility at all  ) I actually think the organization pre-dates the "teacup xxx "breed"" nonsense.

The problem is, that they had trouble getting people to hold trials because the old "Teacup agility" equipment was smaller than standard agility equipment, and most places didn't have (or want to store) two sets. That resulted in trials being so infrequent (twice a year, both at the same site in this area) that it was hard to build up title runs. ...And hard to keep your dog used to the different sized equipment. For that reason, they often allowed practice time before a trial, so you could get your dog used to the different obstacles.

So they changed to using standard agility equipment. Fine. Small dogs can certainly learn to navigate all standard size equipment... in fact, it's easier for them than it is for really large breeds.

But around here, they STILL weren't getting enough entries, so they started allowing bigger dogs. Which, to me, TOTALLY negated the whole reason for a toy dog venue. You now still have to warm up with and navigate around hyped-up large dog breeds. So I don't bother with them anymore. If they are REALLY only running little dogs in your area, then I think it's worth playing with. Otherwise, I don't see the point, unless it's just for practice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And in what stretch of the imagination, a 20" dog a "small breed"?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Good point. Jumping 20 inches does not equal small . . . But wait, I just looked it up, and 16 inches is the maximum jumping height in the TDAA. And it sounds like the obstacles are actually smaller . . .

Teacup Dogs Agility Association


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Good point. Jumping 20 inches does not equal small . . . But wait, I just looked it up, and 16 inches is the maximum jumping height in the TDAA. And it sounds like the obstacles are actually smaller . . .
> 
> Teacup Dogs Agility Association


They may do it differently in different parts of the country. Around here, they use standard equipment. (Which doesn't bother me one way or another... I haven't met an (able bodied) dog yet who had trouble with the larger equipment)

And the dogs can be 20" at the shoulder... which is a medium sized dog, in my book. I know eomeone who regularly runs her lab in TDAA.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I know someone who regularly runs her lab in TDAA.


 Sick!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Sick!


She meets the rules! The dog is just under 20"... TDAA made the rules...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> She meets the rules! The dog is just under 20"... TDAA made the rules...


She may meet the rules, but she doesn't meet the spirit. I guess it seems that the rules and the (theoritical) spirit don't align . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> She may meet the rules, but she doesn't meet the spirit. I guess it seems that the rules and the (theoritical) spirit don't align . . .


Agreed... but that's really not the fault of the people who choose to compete based on the rules the organization changed... to encourage more participation. I guess TDAA got what they wanted, but they spoiled it for me... most Border Collies are eligible now.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Agreed... but that's really not the fault of the people who choose to compete based on the rules the organization changed... to encourage more participation. I guess TDAA got what they wanted, but they spoiled it for me... most Border Collies are eligible now.


Sure, it's not your friend's fault. I wonder why she chooses teacup though. I definitely don't think of Border Collies as teacup . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Sure, it's not your friend's fault. I wonder why she chooses teacup though. I definitely don't think of Border Collies as teacup . . .


She does EVERY venue that's available in NE. She's a competition junkie! LOL! She does obedience and rally in AKC, WCRL, CDSP and UKC. She does conformation in AKC and UKC, Agility in AKC, CPE, NADAC and USDAA. and three different venues of nosework, but I can't remember the initials of those! LOL! (she is also a CDSP, WCRL and UKC judge)


----------

